# Reparacion de Velocimetro digital de MOTOMEL XMM250



## torres.electronico (Sep 10, 2014)

Saludos; tengo una moto nueva que al parecer, alguna macana se han mandado con la bateria, ya que no solo no matiene carga y le tengo que dar arranque a patada como burro, si no que tambien, noté que el display del tablero solo enciende la luz de fondo en marcha... Como la quiero poner al dia, se me ocurrio abrir el tablero del display, y ni bien lo abri lo primero que salto a simple vista, es un componente con una rajadura... 



La foto no es muy clara por que la saque con el celular, pero mañana le saco fotos mas claras con la camara de fotos... a simple vista vi el 275A5 (no se puede ver las dos primeras letras o  numeros), pero pareciera ser una especie de regulador monolitico de 5  patas... esta fracturado al medio...
El numero de parte es 1307107-217... hay otras letras raras que por las dudas las menciono:
*2H23201A*
y del otro lado
*SS122B-L1*



Si alguien tiene el diagrama de circuito de este tablero de velocimetro, se los voy agradecer, ya que voy a tener que ir pensando en reformar por uqe dudo que acá en mi ciudad pueda conseguir este componente... La moto es una MOTOMEL XMM250 modelo 2014
de antemano... muchas gracias

PD: Hasta el momento, esto es lo unico que encontre en SanGOOGLE:





http://es.made-in-china.com/co_5102...-Motorcycles-Speedometer-Ss122_horrohgug.html


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

bien bien bien!!!  Vamos achicando problemas, en contre la hoja de datos del componente en cuestion


 (http://www.ic-on-line.cn/view_download.php?id=1406062&file=0211\ncv4275ads33g_4673812.pdf) 

Por lo que estoy viendo, es un regulador programable con proteccion y reset por temperatura y corriente... Voy a pispear mas la hoja de datos y el circuito para ver como encaro la reforma, por que casi seguro qeu no voy a conseguir el reemplazo acá...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

vamos por partes,
ubique quien lo fabrica 
http://www.sansan.cc/en/News/Company_about.aspx?ID=1

el siguiente paso es tratar de encontrar el diagrama ,ya estoy en eso


PD:
    en los 5 minutos que me costo encontrar la fabrica del velocimetro,ya encontro la hoja de datos del componente,que como dijo el loqui,era un regulador ¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> bien bien bien!!!  Vamos achicando problemas, en contre la hoja de datos del componente en cuestion
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117348
> 
> (http://www.ic-on-line.cn/view_download.php?id=1406062&file=0211\ncv4275ads33g_4673812.pdf)
> ...


 bueno amigo..alli va la cosa ....me alegro que se pueda resolver ...yo calculo ..que a sido ..un mal armado del  manojo de cables .... cuando viene en el cajon ..no estaria demas darle una revizada .... y si no hay plano electrico ..... bueno queda la del tonto ... ¡¡¡¡¡ seguir los cables !!!!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

gracias estimadisimos amigachos... Yo calculo que han querido cargar la bateria y le pifiaron al borne, por que no solo la bateria esta muerta, si no que note que no funcionan los guiñes y baliza... Solo funciona la luz alta y baja.
ahora estoy haciendo la gran LEMUR... tratar de ser bicho para encontrar el diagrama... al parecer, casi casi es cuestion de usar los TAG de busquedas correctos... Como lo encontraste eminencia rapido? con que tag buscaste? yo probe de todo jajajajaja y a lo ultimo, puse "*regulator 4275A5*"y por arte de magia aparecieron las hojas de datos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

yo use los números sin letras

https://www.google.com.ar/search?cl...&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&channel=suggest&gws_rd=ssl

de alli llegue a 

http://es.made-in-china.com/co_5102...-Motorcycles-Speedometer-Ss122_horrohgug.html


----------



## AleSergi (Sep 11, 2014)

Yo en tu lugar reviso muy concienzudamente el regulador de tensi'on del alternador, todo tiene pinta que fallo y se cargo el sistema el'ectrico de tu rodado.
Esos reguladores suelen fallar cuando aceleras en vac＇io o “envueltas” el motor en primera....

Fijate Vos nadas m'as, las lampritas no se destruyen por conectar al revez el cargador de bater'ias, y por cierto al cargar la bater'ia es buena costumbre desconectar un borne de la bata del circuito del rodado.

Esa probable falla del regulador de tensi'on si no es franca, aparece solo cuando el motor anda muy r'apido, por lo que no es facilmente detectable.

Busca aqu'i en el foro, hay una explicaci'on de como funcionan esos reguladores y comprender'as porque se queman al envueltar el motor.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

puede ser, justamente eso le comentaba a loquis... puede ser que se  rompio el regulador por que fallo la proteccion interna por temperatura; O sea, en el supuesto caso en que falle el regulador de la moto, el  4275A tendria que disipar mucha energia, y para que no se destruya, segun la hoja de datos tendria que saltar la proteccion por temperatura...cosa que al parecer no paso...
Ahora  lo que voy a ponerme de lleno a tratar de entender el circuito por que  me pierdo a cada rato con los saltos que tiene la placa, ya que por lo  que note con el multimetro y a trasluz, es que es tricapa... asi que mas  dificil el tema...
estaba mirando el precio del panel completo nuevo y  ... voy a tratar de reparar este


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

:cabezon:... chuuuuu  no tiene reparacion  ahi le vi en una puntita del micro que esta rajada tambien... pense que era el borde de la recina, y cuando lo alimente seguia muerto... se me ocurre mirarlo con la lupa a todo el circuito y cuando ya me estaba por dar por vencido, lo vi... ahi tan escondido, tan...tan ndfjabeubnuei#@€¬~#  Ese dinosaurio que me pillo 
Pero bueno, vamos a lo mas importante... que yo creo que si no estaba dañado el mico, salia andando y hasta se metia solito en la caja para salir a pasear...
Por lo que vi, no trabaja con dos tensiones... Trabaja con solo una salida y de 5V ... 
Pin1 - Fuente
Pin2 - Es el reset externo 
Pin3 - GND
Pin4 - Tiempo de reset
Pin5 - Salida

Como funciona? por lo que pude entender en el circuito y ayudandome con la hoja de datos, el pin 5 de este bicho, segun el capacitor que ponemos a la salida, podemos tener una salida de 5V o 3.3V. El reset externo, es una entrada de habilitacion que sensa la salida y si esta por debajo del nivel de salida seleccionado, se apaga por un periodo establecido por el capacitor conectado en el PIN4...
La solucion que implemente para la fuente, fue implementar lo que tenia a mano:

un zener de 12V-1W
un LM317 
y tenia a mano un varistor por si llegaba a funcionar... 

Con la moto encendida y acelerando al caño,  5.02V - Regulando, 4,99/5V 

Loquis, como es el sensado de velocidad de esta moto? quizas podria usar la misma carcaza y meterle dos display de 7 segmentos con un 16F876 (dudo ponerla a mas de 99Km/h)...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

el loqui la pone a 270kml facil ,por algún lado tiene el video , esta loco


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> el loqui la pone a 270kml facil ,por algún lado tiene el video , esta loco



No es que no me da la moto para levantarla a mas de 100 (supuestamente levanta 110Km/h)... el tema es que no me dan los (eso que ponen tus mordedoras ).
Para colmo, el velocimetro ese esta... 1500 mangos 
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-516244083-tablero-velocimetro-digital-original-para-motomel-xmm-250-_JM_


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

pero ya casi lo tenes funcionando


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2014)

bueno habria que ver cual es el CI o micro que tiene ... tal vez lo consigas en bs as ...(capital federal )..tambien si esta bueno el lcd ... en cuanto al sensor ...muchos (la mayoria) conservan la cadena original ....y el sensor esta en la carcasa del velocimetro (dentro claro )...mas protegido .... puede ser optico ,. magnetico ,. hall en fin.... y sip tal vez te sirva hacer uno con pic ...pero esa moto anda amas de 100 kh ....dos digitos te quedas corto ....y el video  mio que dice su majestad es este .... https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=400696406648567&l=580418992273548826


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

que grandeeeee!!! al corte la llevabas jajajajaja; Che, estaba el velocimetro en millas...verdad?
No vale la pena perder tiempo en buscar ese micro por que no es ni avr, ni pic... es chinchulin...
Voy a ver de juntar unos pesos y una de dos... o me armo algo casero, o me compro uno nuevo asi la tengo lo mas estandar posible



ya está... fue...ya me amargue


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2014)

nop ...el velocimetro es en KM/h...y la R1 se limita a los 300 km/h.... jajajajajajajajajajajajaja .... nunca mas anduve en moto ..... averigua che ... tira la data de CI ...... no creo que salga mas de 100 pesos .....


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

si, pero despues tengo que ver el tema de como controlar ese display, hacer el programa de cero, etc etc... por eso voy a ver si me hago uno de cero o veo de comprarlo... seria tiempo pacticamente perdido buscar reparar este mismo


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 11, 2014)

yo creo que el CI..ya esta programado...o sea esta fabricado con las funciones incluidas .....no se si me entendes ..... como me paso .....  de descubrir las funciones del FT232 ....no se programa ... esta fabricado para eso .....


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 11, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> yo creo que el CI..ya esta programado...o sea esta fabricado con las funciones incluidas .....no se si me entendes ..... como me paso .....  de descubrir las funciones del FT232 ....no se programa ... esta fabricado para eso .....



Que dificil que lo veo, averiguo, aunque sinceramente no sabria por donde arrancar


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 12, 2014)

pasa la nomenclatura del micro ...y empezamos a buscar ... por otra parte ...razona lo siguiente ...esa fabrica ...tiene no menos de 50 modelos distintos... y en su produccion no se van a poner a programar ...con la cantidad que fabrican .... (menos los chinos )...por eso razono que tienen cada chip para cada modelo... es lo mas logico


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 12, 2014)

Hola Loquis... buen día... El display de 36pines, no tiene nomenclatura, asi que ni lo busque; La nomenclatura del microcontrolador es:
*MB95F418K 
1252 3ATL*
Ahí hable al telefono que aparece en la pagina oficial de motomelARG  para ver si se podria hacer la gran Loquis, pero despues de un rato de  insitir y dar vuelta me paso con otra persona que esta en el tema...  me comento que son descartables como las Match3...


----------

